# New Outback Wiring Trouble !



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

My Sister & Brother in-law picked up their new 26RS yesterday but not without incident. Ironically the walkthrough went fine and all the electrical systems worked properly. However when they got the rig home electrical systems started to fail, 120V. breakers were tripping, and sparks were seen in the electrical panel!

Long story short, the screws attaching the system wires into the main breaker panel were very loose, and some were not even tightened at all! The wires were just shoved into their space and left loose. Obviously there was no final inspection of this at the plant. This was a very dangerous problem and they were fortunate that there was not a fire!

To aggrevate the situation, the dealer gave my brother in-law the wrong info to connect the batteries which were then connected backwards! (He asked them twice to be sure) When he hooked up the trailer to his truck it fried his brake controller which then had to be replaced. He didn't figure this out until later at home when he was diagnosing the other electrical challenges. I think they told him the black wire was negative "-", and the white was positive "+". When actually the black is "+" just like at home. This blew out many of the 12V fuses which also had to be replaced.

I think as of this morning he has all the issues worked out. I hope so because we are camping this weekend!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

WOW,,, What a PAIN.







Sorry to hear of the troubles. We've had some minor quality issues, but nothing like that. Quality Control does need to step it up if they want to have continued success with the Outback line. Best of luck and happy camping this weekend.


----------



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

Sure way to know about polarity is to find which wire is connected to the trailer frame, that will be your ground wire. Man what a way to start your adventure, I hope it goes better from here.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just to follow up, we camped this last weekend and they had no trouble at all with the electrical or anything else for that matter.

We did notice after looking at my rig that there is a white sticker on the frame next to the batteries that tells you which wire is positive and negative. After closer inspection of my Sister's trailer we found that this sticker had been painted over.

Everything is cool now and they are thrilled with the new 26RS. They have three young boys and were previously in a 22' Wilderness that had no bunks. Now the quad bunkhouse is a great feature and the kids are thrilled and much more comfortable. They can also keep all of their junk in the bunkhouse which keeps the rest of the trailer clutter free.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim thanks for the update, glad things worked out good for them. Must be a sight witha couple of Outbacks. Just sitting next to my house I've had a bunch of comments.

Happy Camping!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now that I think about it...
My wires were lose at the panel as well. Something we caught at the initial "walk thru". My breakers weren't labeled, so we played 'hunt & find' and wrote them in.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just another note about this. It was not only the visable screws for the 12V system that were loose. My Brother in Law had to remove the 120V breakers to get to the buss bar behind them. Sure enough, the 120V wires connected to the buss bar were ALL loose.


----------

